# May 1st Horse Show - Kendall Co. IL



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Too bad you are 4 hrs away. I like to take my 4-H lesson students to shows that benefit other 4-Hers. I will pass the word on to friends in northern indiana that would be pretty close! Hope you guys have a great turnout!


----------



## HorseDad (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks so much!!!

also, here's a printable -1 page- showbill if anyone needs it!

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9664/2011showbill1.jpg


----------



## HorseDad (Feb 4, 2009)

Show postponed to rain date may 15th!

The grounds are too soaked to have it 5/1.

Thanks!


----------

